# Utility Bills



## hyung7423 (25 May 2015)

Hello I am OCdt Ahn. For those of you in CFB Gagetown, how much is a typical utility bill? (Internet,water, electricity, sewage)


----------



## George Wallace (25 May 2015)

AndrewEME said:
			
		

> Hello I am OCdt Ahn. For those of you in CFB Gagetown, how much is a typical utility bill? (Internet,water, electricity, sewage)



Are you talking in the PMQ patch?  What type of PMQ?  On the 'Economy'?  What size of home and lot?

Be more specific and you may get a reasonable estimate.


----------



## hyung7423 (28 May 2015)

I do not know yet but I think I will be in a 759-1077 ft2 housing unit according to cfb gagetown housing page.


----------

